# Small black worms



## redpup (Mar 1, 2010)

I have a 55G fresh water tank with an asst. of mollies, platies, a large pleco and a breeding net with about 30 fry. Tonight I noticed 3 small black worms clinging to the inside of the net just above the water line. They were about 1/4 to 3/8" in length. Does anyone know what they are, doe I need to worry about them, and how did they get there?


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

some people feed black worm to their fishes


----------



## fryup (Jan 12, 2010)

its not problem...igf your adults can get to them then they will eat the all (the worms)


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Not sure if they're blackworms... Blackworms burrow in the substrate.

Regardless, they're fish food. Might be mosquito larvae... As I said, fish food.


----------



## redpup (Mar 1, 2010)

I did alot of reading on this, and I appreciate all of the info you guys have given me. So I won't worry anymore. I only found a few an I am assuming they camne from food that got stuck in the net. The net has since been removed as I released the fry into the tank.:lol:


----------

